
Microsoft granted Page Up Page Down patent - chaostheory
http://www.itwire.com/content/view/20193/53/1/1/
======
froo
* slaps forehead *

It makes me often wonder how these patent applications slip through the cracks
in the system?

Has some patent clerk gone "oh, I've heard of Microsoft before, they do
computers right? This thing must be right! Approved!"

